# Saltmeadows, Gateshead, Burnt out Social Club?



## stesh (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure what this place was, but it's in a derelict area which was a housing estate some years before, so I'm guessing it was the local Social Club.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=54.965402&lon=-1.590846&z=19.8&r=0&src=msa

Surrounding area

















Inside











Saloon area
















Roof






Toilets





















Kiosk






Bar area











Stage


























Safe


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 20, 2008)

You sure this is derelict? It looks pretty normal for Gateshead. 
It's quite shocking the level of destruction at that place mind. The funny thing is that all the contents seem to be still there - albeit a little charred!


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 20, 2008)

Bloodyhell the surrounding area looks like a post apocalyptic horror-mare! That lamp post is intriguing. Probably got hit by a joy rider.

Great destruction there, wonderful stuff!


----------



## Looloo (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww that seems like a really sad building


----------



## Random (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like a canny night oot in Gatesheed. What a f~~~~~g mess


----------

